# Trieste (Italy)



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Beautiful, very nice... :cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

^^ :cheers:







Inside:





by me
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

by me
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

by me
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Trieste underground:











by me
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

by me
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

by me
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

by me
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

by me
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

by me
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

by me
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

by me
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Cool bridge:



by me
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

by me
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

by me
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

by me
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

In church:





by me
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

by me
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

by me
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

by me
:cheers:


----------



## JaimeBandeira (Oct 26, 2013)

Lindas fotos de Trieste; meus cumprimentos.


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

^^ Gracias muchos! :cheers:
Espagnol?


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Beautiful pics Japanac! Did you find a lot to do? I've heard it's kind of a dull regional capital and there are better options nearby.


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Yes, of course I did. Still it is big difference beetwen my hometown and Trieste. Sunday evening you have nothing to do in my hometown, and in Trieste were a lot of students and concerts.
Yeah, it is kind of ''blind street'' of Italy now. I will write somthing more about this later. :cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Trieste was a shpping Meca of all this part of Europe, everyone wnt there. And when Yugoslavia was broken it become dead town. Now it is strong university, but not as it was 20 years ago. 
Trieste, in 19th century was the bigest port, and power city in Austro-Hungary.

So, I really don't know why is part of Italy, most people from Trieste are acctualy from Slovenia. 
That is why we are shouting ''Trst je naš!'' often. :lol:

Very complicated city, and I'm so young to explain that. I think the best solution for Trieste is to be it's own teritory. :lol:










:rofl:
:cheers:
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Piazza del Ponte Rosso, I guess, panorama:



by me
:cheers:


----------



## importedfromserbia (Jun 30, 2009)

Well, as you have said dead city, my impression was that after 2nd page of pics you have posted. Nothing special to me, no people on street much, looks like no center of the city, and typical city that is placed in "corner" of country.
Depressed


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

It wasn't so empty, beacuse that pics were taken in lunch time. :cheers: And it was Sunday.
Maybe it is dead if you are from NY or something like that, but my hometown is really empty in that time. Ghost city. :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

great shots again!


----------



## sts (Dec 9, 2002)

> Japanac;113948712]Trieste was a shpping Meca of all this part of Europe, everyone wnt there. And when Yugoslavia was broken it become dead town. Now it is strong university, but not as it was 20 years ago.
> Trieste, in 19th century was the bigest port, and power city in Austro-Hungary.
> 
> So, I really don't know why is part of Italy, most people from Trieste are acctualy from Slovenia.
> ...


Lol Japanac,you're right!Trieste is a complicated city.It's right in the middle of Europe and is the meeting point for the latin,slavs and german culture.We're in Italy 'couse most of the citizens speak italian as motherlanguage,then our dialect is similar to the others of the northeastern part of the Country.There's no doubt that Trieste is Italy and have to stay here in this Country.Otherside,I've to say the city has its own personality that comes from centuries the city has been dominated by the austrians and from its position so close to the slovenian(former jugoslavian)border.On this way Trieste has became an interesting mixture:we speak an italian/venetian dialect,our cusine is pure slovenian(just a bit austrian and hungarian),our surnames come from all the balkan coutries,we have a lifestyle close to the austrians one(ancient cafes,love for the thatre,the opera..) and there's a big slovenian minority and a smaller,but important too,serbian one.Definetly a strange city that none understand.Maybe you're right:the best way for Trieste must be stay alone in this Corner of upper Adriatic!!:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

:cheers:
I always thought there are more pepole from Croatia, Bosnia and Herzegovina then from Serbia in Trieste. :nuts:
Btw one more intresting fact, people from Trieste, because of vicinity with slavenic countries, can speak english very good, for the diffference of the rest of Italy.   :lol: 
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Time for some updates:











by me
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Sorry for blurry pics, it was really bad light. hno:
by me
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

by me
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

by me
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

^^ Gorgeous buliding! 



Detail:





by me
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Towards to court:











by me
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

by me
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

More road pics:









One of my favourite pics:



 
by me
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

by me
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

by me
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

by me
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

by me
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Hm:











by me
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

New pescaria (the place for selling fish):







by me
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

by me
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Big:







by me
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

by me
:cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

photos didn't shown.


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Yes, I see, something is happening to photobucket, hope they will repar. hno:
Not my fault. hno:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Here you can see the picstures:
http://s37.photobucket.com/user/Jap....com/user/Japanac4/library/trst?sort=3&page=1

:cheers:

Btw YF what is happening to forum, I can't edit my posts?!


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Pictures are now visible! :banana:
I will make some updates:











by me
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

by me
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

by me
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

^^ petrol off :lol: :nuts:





by me
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

by me
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Sea is not so celan here:







by me
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

by me
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

by me
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

by me
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Impresionizm:




:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Little bit of photoshop, and:







by me
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

2 pano:



Better one:



by me
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Bad news, I have only 120 pictures more, I uploaded around 600 in this thread till now. hno:
More pictures, soon! :cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

245 likes in this thread till now! :banana:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

by me
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

by me
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

by me
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

This is the last photo I took, I lost battery :soapbox: 



by me

:|
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Buw with special likes powers I revived my battery in night towards to city hall for 2 picture, but I will post jus ok 1:



by me
That is all till now, now post your pictures and comments, or leave me some likes! :banana:
Hope you like the city and pics. :cheers1:


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Fantastic photos Japanac, I really enjoyed your thread! Thanks for sharing with us!

Cheers! :cheers2:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Thank you, Cari! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Once again great, very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

May we have some photos more?


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Acttually no, I'm often there but I didn't take any photos. I will take my camera with me next time for you.  Now I'm writting about Belfast and Salzburg. In some time I will maybe do Wien and Udine. You can also get some pictures from Bavaria, Innsbruck, Tallin, Helsinki, Ljubljana, Zagreb, Barcelona, Oslo, Verona, Bruxelles, Bologna and Leiden. Wanna some ketchup with it? :lol:
Anyway I can say you that my thread about Ireland is primary for some time.  :cheers:


----------

